# STORE BOUGHT SYSTEM Reviews



## Roseman (Jul 7, 2007)

If you have bought and used a new pre-made Hydroponic System of any kind other than DIY Home-Made, please respond to this thread with what you thought about it, AFTER you used it and the results.
I've been asked to help submit *REVIEWS* of STORE BOUGHT *OR* INTERNET BOUGHT Pre-made Systems, so we can compare and post comparisons in the GROWFAQ.
After you post an opinion, you might be asked to write a simple REVIEW and Description of how good or poorly it worked. This is to help Newbies and prevent peole from making costly mistakes!
Peace!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 7, 2007)

I would be glad to give you a review of my supercloset. I have left my opinion on various threads, but here it is all in one. 

The most important part, the price. My basic setup would have costed $2195 before shipping with the 400hps. I upgraded to 600hps and payed $2350 before shipping, and $2700 after. The prices for all the cabs have gone up $200 each, so if you dont have the money stop reading now. 

When I bought the cab, it was the only stealthy one I could find at the time. This was my main focus on getting a system. It has turned out to be less stealthy than I thought. All of the controls are on the back, which is not advertised on the site(pics of the back in my journal) and there are much parts to consider. 

If you plan on closing the doors with the hps light on, dont upgrade to 600. I have found it impossible to close the doors during the photoperiod reaching temps over 90F. This could be expected in any system. The doors can be shut while using only the bottom veg. chamber though. The last factor is the exhaust fan. Its noticably loud, but not to bad. 

Other than that, it came with everything I needed. The bottom veg. chamber is flawless with the dual flueros and the auroponic type setup.
The ebb n flow upstairs is solid. Im sure I have left much out but this should do for now. 

Hydroponic cabinets and hydroponic systems from Supercloset


----------



## Roseman (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone tried the Aerogarden?


----------



## HydroHog (Jul 8, 2007)

This is a great Idea for a thread as I am considering purchasing options for such a system, I hear the Bloombox is the king of them all. 

A question for JonnyBlunt if I may.....

What kind of yields do you get with that box of yours, if you don't mind me asking how many plants will it hold and what is the yield average per plant and in what time frame.

I think yours is beautiful and looks like it may pay for itself in one harvest, I've heard the bloombox cost about 3300 but pays for itself in one harvest.

HOG


BC Northern Lights


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have not yeilded yet, my last grow turned out pretty bad. I figured it out though, so Ill let you know when my girls are done. Did the bloombox go up, that sounds steap.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 8, 2007)

wow John over 2 grand for that thing what a rip off lol its like thos egrow tents for a grand.You can do better yourself for under a third that price hell a BC bloom box is same price and better


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bloom box is too obvious, read my journal. Youll see why I bought it.


----------



## RasJay727 (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought the Economy Grow Box from Homegrown-Hydroponics, they have specials about every other month. I got my on sale for about $795, after getting the batwing reflector and shipping and tax the total price was about $1100. I can honestly say the cab will pay for itself in one harvest. This is what it came with:
400 watt hps in a 35.8hx30wx19.30d,9 plant dwc system, mini activated carbon scrubber,120cfm ball bearing exhaust fan,125cfm duct fan,dual air pump, two 10inch air stones, net baskets+hydroton rocks, 2 timers,GH nutes, and hydro grow guide.

For the price you cant beat it, now for the good and bad.

GOOD: Ease, this is my easiest grow ever, hands down. System has a great intake and exhaust fan, i dont have to freeze the house to keep the temps in the cab respectable, lights off 70-73F & on 82-84F. With the 125cfm fan so much CO2 is brought in the plants thrive. 400 watt hps makes such a huge difference in such a small space(check dimensions above). The reflector makes a huge difference, its a must if u decide to get the system.

BAD: Light leaks, i keep a black bed sheet over the system during night hours, i cut holes for the exhaust and intake fans. Also the system is made of white firm plastic, so it is bright as hell, no big problem if it is not in your room. The intake fan is somewhat loud but really is silent in comparison to my former set up. Also the carbon filter is not strong enough, i'm at 5 weeks in flower and already had to make adjustments, nothing to major though. 

Final Verdict: So far i'm in love with this system, this is my first grow so i will let you all know how it goes. I didnt even use the hydro set up, i'm a soilless grower at heart, so this is what i did to start things off. I grow 12/12 straight from seed to harvest, i have 8 females plants in 1 gallon grow bags. I topped them to keep the height down because im only working with about 25 inches considering im using a 400 watt hps, i also LST. I'm at week 5 from sow. Sorry i dont have any pics to share but the results are ridiculous, i anticipate about 18-25 grams per plant, which is excellent since i have 8 plants inside. Four weeks before harvest i sow more seeds(10-12) in 16oz cups, within 3 weeks i will know which plants are male or female. The males get tossed and the females are transplanted to 1 gal. grow bags around the same time the eight mature plants are harvested, doing it like this i have an endless supply of bud. This whole process takes 2.5 months with indica and indica/sativa type plants. Seeds are not a problem since i have F2s and crosses of past seeds i have crossed by letting males pollinate females in earlier grows. Sensi StarXAfgani(AfganiStar) and MasterKushXHashberry(KushBerry) happen to be my 2 special creations. Both strains grow great in such a small area because both are squat plants that can be huddled together. I plan on topping and supercropping sativas like Jack Herer and Super Silver Haze.

If you can do it yourself go ahead but if you want the ease of just plugging in a system here u go you cant fail with this cab, the price really didnt hurt like it could have$1100 is made up with one harvest...EASY.


----------



## r32115 (Jul 9, 2007)

i am a first time grower and have been thrust into the world of aeroponics with the aerogarden! other than additions, and other nutrients, for what i want it for the aerogarden is awesome!!! salad greens setting for 24/7 water and a figure 8 connector for the lights for 12/12 timing, an airstone, pump, 3 100watt eq cfls and one 40 watt red spectrum floro. DIY co2 and i have some great looking plants. currently there are nine two pods have 2 plants, i will take it down to 3 as per everyone elses experience. i just need 3 strong def females. 

i don't want to grow a million pounds of weed just enough to smoke 
for the money i have put into it i would be happy with anything i get. so far i figure i have spent a total of $275 including the garden itself. 

it seems to be a great small personal grow platform with good lights that you can just make better with more lights!!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 9, 2007)

I use the SH Bubbleponics and I will be using a Hydroflora 14 site drip unit. I will give you my review of the bubbleponics so, I'm not that far into my grow. 

The SH unit seems to be doing a pretty good job so far, all seeds germinated and vegging nicely at moment. The airflow and wter flow can be a little trouble some but most hydro units are like that. What I really like about the SH unit is they have premeasured all of your nutes for you. Being new to hydro that was a definite plus. The unit is nicely built and easy to move around. The documentation that comes with it is also very good and walks you through set up, fedding, etc. I'm happy that I bought the unit. This is a good unit for new hydro guys/gals. If you already have lights great but if not they sell this unit with lighting packages. I already had lights but I bought some of their lights anyway...you can never have too many lights..lol.

The Hydroflora I bought can be found here
HydroFlora Systems for Indoor Closet Hydroponic Grow Boxes / Chambers
and here
Sunlight Sheds Hydroponics Systems
I just recieved this unit and have not starting using it yet. Anybody who has bought a cabinet from these guys would have some info on this. All I can say is that it came with everything it said it did including this cool little fogger for getting food and o2 to the roots. I will give a review on this unit once I start using it. 

I give the SH unit a 4 out of 5 and would reccommend it to new hydro growers and personal growers it's a really nice little package for the money.


----------



## HydroHog (Jul 12, 2007)

Great Replies,

I just now came back to this thread and this is great info for someone that is considering options.

I may be wrong about the bloombox price, It may be slightly less than that, but I'm convinced there are cheaper ways to go.

Thanks for all the great info.

HOG


----------



## ilikeblazin (Jul 12, 2007)

I am using the Emily's Hydroponic System for my first grow.







I bought it from the internet and it came with:
&#8226; 2 Gallon Reservoir
&#8226; Formed Cover
&#8226; 6 Planters, Seed Starter Cubes & Growing Medium
&#8226; Pump & Tubing
&#8226; *Hydroponic* Nutrients & pH Test Kit
&#8226; Illustrated Instructions
&#8226; Water Level Indicator


Later on into my grow, I added 2 air pumps, and 3 air stones.
My plants have been getting lots of oxygen to the roots and I thought they would end up very well.

I am on 6th week flowering and my biggest plant is 25"
The biggest bud on my plant is probly a 15 bag sofar, and it looks like I am close to harvesting. I will see when my microscope comes to my mailbox sicne I ordered it from the internet.


It seems that my roots have stopped growing probly about the 4th week into flowering, maybe because of not enough room?

I have decided this was okay for my first grow, but I am going to sell it and buy a Stealth Hydroponics System.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Roseman, I realize you have left us but I still
dont think this thread should die...
I know there are others out there with 
Pre-made systems, and this could be helpful to 
all cultivators of Marijuana alike...


----------



## Monday Murphy (Aug 5, 2007)

* Roseman *


----------



## choppers4life (Aug 7, 2007)

that's good to know! I should be getting my stealth 6 planter,deluxe lighting unit this week, hopefully tomorrow. it was a little pricy,but oh well, i think i'm going to like it, i have heard a lot of good things about it,so that's why i went with that, first timer here


----------



## TyrannusLeo (Aug 19, 2008)

I just got my system a few days ago, have six seeds in rockwool in the system, first one sprouted after three days, the others haven't popped out yet, but so far I'm impressed. All I've used nutrient wise so far is 30 ML of Liquid Karma. Will update later.


----------



## Smallsetup (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone tried the GH Waterfarm 8 pack or Eurogrower? I've been considering it since it's only 300 bucks for the 8 pack.


----------



## Singularity (Aug 20, 2008)

*Aquamist IV*

*Price:* $280.00

Aquamist Home Page

I bought an Aquamist IV a couple of years ago and while it is a good idiot proof beginner system it is not a true aeroponics system - it's more of a poor DWC with a sprinkler.




*Description:* The Aquamist IV is basically a 10 gallon square reseviour with a pump that feeds water to a spinning sprinkler in the middle of the 2' x 2' x 1' res container.​ 
The plants hang in baskets from holes drilled in a peice of 2' x 2' x ~3/16" fiber(?) sheet, with 8 gallons of water for 16 clones there is only a couple of inches of air between the water and the bottom of the baskets.​ 


The sprinkler head works like one of these, very thick drops of water. There is a mesh screen around the sprinkler to break up the water drops.​ 
​ 
The top options allow for clones, 16 small plants or 8 medium size. I opted for the 16 site and my last grow got away from me a bit. The 8 site would give much better light to the lower branches - I kept a couple middle sites open and next time around am going to use shorter clones. The tops bend towards the middle and I have to attach some type of support.​ 



 



 



 
The Aquamist comes with a nice PVC stand, keeps the res off the ground and brings the plants up to working height. The res also has a well for the pump to sit in, gets the bottom water.​ 
The unit comes with a nice 250 GPH mag drive pump.​ 



 

The Aquamist comes in 4 sizes, from 16" x16" (II) to 46" x 24" (I).​ 
*Pros:*​ 
Simple, resiliant, safe, all in one container.​ 
It doesn't get much simpler than: a sprinkler for aero; oxyginate the res with the sprinkler; keep everything in one container so there are no leaks.​ 
Good construction, beautifully simple design, nice pump, hard to clog the spinner (because it puts out drops of water the size of a fertilizer truck - oh yeah, that's a con. I think).​ 
Has a side drain pipe connected to the pump that can empty the res without taking the top off.​ 
The plants are in a 2' x 2' square rather than in a longer PVC tube, good for smaller gardens.​ 
I could assemble it in a few minutes with no special tools.​ 

It's like the rainforest, except it's square instead of hexagon. And the Rainforest has a 17 gallon res, is 2' accross so the res might be ~2' deep, allowing for more roots to hang in air instead of water.​ 





 

*Cons:*​ 
It's a Deep Water Culture system with a sprinkler.​ 
The top is difficult to take off when it's loaded with 16 heavy plants and soaked roots. The inside has to be cleaned every couple of weeks, in addition to draining the res twice a week, or silt/dead roots/etc will clog the pumps filter and the sprinkler will stop. Not to worry though, since you have a deep water culture system your plants will live until they drown in the un-oxygenated water rather than drying up as in a normal system.​ 
*The Last Word:*​ 
The unit is beautifully simple and easy to use, resilliant and will take abuse from people new to hydro. You can screw up royally time after time and not kill your plants.​ 
It is not an aero system.​ 
While it was great to get my feet wet I want a true aero system, so I'm either going to: adapt this system with micro jet sprayers and a res for the Aquamist chamber to sit on so I can use the 12" high A.M. chamber for the roots to hang in with no water at the bottom; or make a system with PVC. Probably do the first then the second.​ 
*Recomendation:*​ 
1. If you're new to hydro and aren't set on aero this is a good unit to start with. It will give you years of good service, just remember that you are not buying an aero system - you are getting a DWC system.​ 
2. If you don't want to shell out the $280.00 for the Aquamist IV you could make as many of these as you need, cutting holes in lids for 2-4 plants per bucket:​ 





https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/13108-quick-aero-build.html​ 
I'm no hydro expert but from my experience the bucket and garden hose will give you an as good or better system than the Aquamist or Rainforest. If I were looking at either I would consider the Rainforest if it has a deeper res than the Aquamist IV. (17 gallon res with Rainforest 318, 10 Gallon res with Aquamist 4 - Rainforest for 18 sites, Aquamist for 16.)​


----------



## TyrannusLeo (Aug 25, 2008)

Three more seedlings hatched two days ago, all four of the successfully hatched seeds appear healthy and are growing at a steady rate while consuiming the nutrients in their seed. They're being feed city water mixed with Liquid Karma to help with birthing. The light being provided to the sprouted seedlings is a Sunshine Systems GlowPanel 45, and I must say the the seedlings are responding in a very positive way.


----------



## Cr8z13 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought the Ebb & Gro system about two months ago. Great system overall. I'm only using eight buckets and I'm in week three of flowering. So far so good.


----------



## bigtittymilf (Aug 28, 2008)

been running aeroflo 60 for about 10-12 days now and im very impressed but this is also the first hydro system i have ever seen in person the plants went from clone straigt into it and are huge for thier age at least compared to soil i have some c99 mothers in dirt i started 3 weeks before what is in my aeroflo and the ones in aeroflo are bigger also have an aerogarden but only growing basil and dill in there and we have some mint and basil in the aeroflo that is doing ok i guess i dont think they like the nutes or somethig but it was totally worth thew money to me iif all goes right ill nbever go bck to flowering in dirt


----------



## TyrannusLeo (Aug 30, 2008)

Update on my experience with my SH Bubbleponics 6 planter.

Having listened to Roseman's advice he provied along while ago in one of his posts, I ditched the airstone that came with the unit and took a trip to Walmart, where I got two 12" airstones for around $5. This has lead to an incredible change in the chamber, whereas the old air stone would bubble gently these two 12" airstones have the entirity of the top of the reservoir filled from edge to edge with foamie bubbly goodness, the root mass on the four seedlings that sprouted has easily doubled in the last three days. Thank you Roseman, even if you will never know I am thanking you.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 1, 2008)

im useing a megagarden ebb&flow...it has 15 5.5 sq pots...real easy to use i like it it was like $170


----------



## Roseman (Sep 13, 2008)

TyrannusLeo said:


> Update on my experience with my SH Bubbleponics 6 planter.
> 
> Having listened to Roseman's advice........... Thank you Roseman, even if you will never know I am thanking you.


Hey, Bro, you're very welcomed. 
Visit SH FAQ and Grow Tips and read up. READ, READ, READ!
To increase yield, STRETCH them, if you have the room. Raise thsoe lights 12 to 14 inches high FOR A DAY OR TWO. Then put them as close as you can, and while the bulbs are far away, they will STRETCH toward the bulbs, making them talller, so more flowers can grow. While they are babies, 3 to 5 wqeeks old, pinch the tops off, so that two grow back.
PEACE


----------



## Roseman (Sep 13, 2008)

And look aat my album and most recent posts.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 14, 2008)

www.rollitup.org/members/roseman-albums.html

check out my pics


----------



## TyrannusLeo (Sep 15, 2008)

Update, I would not recommend Stealth Hydro's pH Up & Down, they're not buffered this lead to the foamy white bubbles from my before post which were actually caused by a pH swing up and past 8 in alkalinity. I had this happen once after pH balancing to 5.5, I then washed and replaced the contents of the reservoir and pH balanced again to 5.5 and again the next day it was at 8+. Having determined it was not the nutrients I was using (PBP, Liquid Karma, Hydroguard) I purchased 1.5lbs of powdered General Hydroponics pH Up & Down and now have my pH under control with mild swings (+0.5) which is more in line with plants raising pH through nutrient consumption as well as slight variations in water temperature. 

Other notes, I upgraded my airstones at Walmart to 14" x 4 (air pump might be a little weak and this might be overkill but more oxygen the better). 

My updated review of this system is that it's a slightly overpriced but effective mixture of DWC, sub-aeration & air powdered, as well as drip Irrigation. I would not consider this an aeroponic system anymore considering what I've read of the descriptions of true aeroponic systems. With that said, getting past the nutrient lock up caused by the sub-par SH pH down, I can honestly say my plants are recovering nicely, they have grown an inch to two inches in the last two days, the proper healthy colors are returning to them and so far so good with the exception of the SH pH down.


----------



## CHRIS206 (Sep 17, 2008)

Roseman-
I have a Greentrees DWC bucket system with 24 pots about to be expanded to 48 with a 55 gallon reservoir. Ive got alot of experience with soil but hydro never worked well for me until now. This system is idiot proof and plants can be moved easily. The one drawback is that the 1/2 inch tubing is too soft and seems to kink all by itself when left to sit for days and the lines connecting the reservoir and level controller are too short but both of the problems could be corrected in a matter of 1-2 hours. Price was too high also (+/- 750 w/24 buckets additional buckets are $70 for 6) I think that next time I would buy a lever controller timer and go to Home Depot for the rest. Anybody that can use a drill and pair of scissors could build one. I think that for what I paid they could have at least included something to aerate the reservoir. If you have any questions feel free to ask me!


----------



## Roseman (Sep 24, 2008)

CHRIS206 said:


> Roseman-
> I have a Greentrees DWC bucket system with 24 pots about to be expanded to 48 with a 55 gallon reservoir. Ive got alot of experience with soil but hydro never worked well for me until now. This system is idiot proof and plants can be moved easily. The one drawback is that the 1/2 inch tubing is too soft and seems to kink all by itself when left to sit for days and the lines connecting the reservoir and level controller are too short but both of the problems could be corrected in a matter of 1-2 hours. Price was too high also (+/- 750 w/24 buckets additional buckets are $70 for 6) I think that next time I would buy a lever controller timer and go to Home Depot for the rest. Anybody that can use a drill and pair of scissors could build one. I think that for what I paid they could have at least included something to aerate the reservoir. If you have any questions feel free to ask me!


Man, I don't know, I don't have any experience with the system you are asking about. I would be scared to death to try and use a 55 gallon tank after using only a 6 gallon for so many years. 55 gallons is a lot of water to deal with, drain and replace.
Good Luck.


----------



## Roseman (Oct 22, 2008)

*Roseman's Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Guide for BUBBLEPONICS*

*Reading the Instructions*
Every time we hear, read or receive a complaint about a problem with the StealthHydro Bubbleponics System, it was because the person did not read and fully understand all of the instructions, or they did not understand what the system is all about. This TIPS, TRICKS and this TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE should answer and help you with any problem you might encounter.


*Keeping Size in Perspective*
This system was not designed to row six 6-foot tall Christmas Trees. (Although we have grown 3 plants, 3, 4 and 5 feet tall in one tank.) We have heard a few growers tell us "I just realized that the 6 plants are going to get very crowded after they get 3 or 4 feet tall". This system was not designed for 6 giant plants. There is a reason that the tank is 21 and a half inches long. When this system was originally designed, many factors went into deciding what size tank and pumps to use. The main factors were economy, simplicity, stealthness, and making sure the tank would fit into the end of a small closet, out of the way and out of sight. We've heard of a few growers that try to change to a much larger tank, and realize how much more work and trouble is involved in using a larger tank and moving larger quantities of water. Draining and replenishing the water can be a major task in a much larger tank. Not only are more larger and expensive air and water pumps needed for a larger tank, but larger pumps make more noise. Draining and cleaning a larger tank is a ton of work and trouble too. If you want to go with a bigger system, then connect two tanks together. And if you want to grow large plants, then start them in the Bubbleponics System, then transfer them into the Bucketeer Large Bucket DWC system. Or do like most growers do and just grow 2 or 3 large plants in one tank by selecting and keeping the more desirable three plants and disposing of the other three. 

*Growing the Stealth Hydro Way*
The StealthHydro Bubbleponics System was designed to be "stealth" and to be very efficient, quiet, small, simple, easy to use, and inexpensive. The designer of this system had the beginner or novice in mind, because it is so simple and easy to use. But as we have continued to grow with the system and grow in experience, we've come to know you can not improve on it. The system is designed to grow six small plants very fast and easy, under the umbrella of two Dual Spectrum lights, in a two square foot space. 

*Dirty Water?*
We hear from a few growers having trouble with the water becoming cloudy or brown. Upon asking questions, we learn they did not rinse the hydroton rocks as completely as they should have. You should put the hydroton rocks in a large mixing bowl full of water, and pour them through a colander five or six times until the water pours out crystal clear and clean of hydroton dust. You should also pour water over and through the rocks several times in the colander. IF you see WHITE looking grains in the water, it is probably just water minerals and will not do any harm.

*Algae Prevention*
We also hear from a few growers allowing algae to grow in their tank and becoming a problem. This can happen from several mistakes but can easily be remedied. (see our 8 Step Remedy) You can not allow a dead root or fallen leaf to stay in the tank and decay. You can not allow the lights to shine into the water through the rocks. If the grow cup is full of rocks, the lights can not penetrate through the cups. And most important, you have to start with clean, pure water. You can not use rain water, or water from a stream, river or lake. You should exchange the water after the first ten days, and then every 10 to 14 days as you grow. As the plants get over 12 inches tall, exchanging the water every 7 days is more efficient. Your water should smell like clean green alfalfa sprouts. With added GROW nutrients, it has a slightly green tint. If you detect an unpleasant odor, you have waited too long to drain and exchange the water. When you do replenish the water and nutrients, you should look for and remove any dead roots that were accidentally torn from the plant. You can use chlorinated city tap water. Some growers even recommend it for it's purity. The chlorine dissipates fast and is never a problem. You can use RH filtered water, or store bought distilled or spring water. If you use well water or detect algae growing in your tank, you can add 1/6 teaspoon of Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water to your tank as a cure or preventative. Never use more than a level teaspoon per tank of 6 gallons of water. 

We have seen books that advised allowing chlorinated water to first sit for 24 hours. Not only is this not necessary, this is bad advise, and encourages algae to start growing in your water. We have done tests and the chlorine dissipate within minutes from the tap. Do not use water that sat out and uncovered or was stored. 
.
*pH Problems* 
If you have a PH problem, you simply did something wrong. You should make sure that the PH of the water going into the tank is very close to 6.0. Anything between 5.8 and 6.8 is OK, but 6.0 works best, IF you use the SH nutes. When you first set up your tank, you should do a PH test on your water before adding the water to the tank, using the enclosed PH test strips. Then adjust the water with PH UP or PH DOWN before it goes into the tank. That way, the PH perfect nutrients will work best. It can be dangerous to adjust the PH in the tank, especially if you overly adjust it. It is also dangerous to adjust it frequently. A very slight adjustment is OK, but if you change it drastically in the tank by using a large amount of PH UP or PH DOWN, you are taking a big risk of seriously harming your plants. If you do a test on your tank's water and it is extremely out of range from 5.8 to 6.8, then it is best to drain it and replenish it with PH corrected water and nutrients. (see the 8 Step Remedy) Let us repeat, you should add the nutrients to PH perfect water to start with. If you insist on adjusting it in the tank slightly, then use no more than 1/2 level teaspoon of PH UP or PH DOWN to the tank, and no more frequently than 4 hours apart. Plants do not adjust well to rapid changes in PH levels. The results can be Nutritional Lockout. Remember, if you make a mistake then you can easily and rapidly correct it, by using the 8 Step Remedy.

*Mixing the Nutrients*
We have had growers tell us "when I throw in a packet of nutrients into my tank, they just settle to the bottom and don't dissolve". That is not the proper way to introduce the nutrients and feed your plants. These nutrients are natural elements and not made to perfectly dissolve in water. For example, seashells are not ever going to completely dissolve in water, no matter how much they are pulverized, but are an excellent source of calcium. You should add the packets to a quart jar half full of warm water and stir them rapidly, mixing them as well as possible in the water. Then pour them through a tea strainer or some kind of mesh screen or filter, to filter out the small particles that did not dissolve. Then add the nutrient water mix to the tank. 

Always remember when you first start and set up your system, you should start with 1/4 of a packet of GROW nutes, if you are starting with seeds, sprouts or baby seedlings. If you started with clones or baby plants, then start with half a packet of Grow nutes. Your plants should be about 3 inches tall, before you use the nutrients full strength. Then stand back and watch for a growth explosion! 

*Nutrient and Water Flow*
We hear concerns from new growers that the water is not flowing rapidly or strongly from the ends of the tubes into the rockwool cubes. A strong flow is not necessary at all. A slight trickle (bubbling) is all that is needed to keep the rockwool cube moist and the baby roots fed until they reach into the deep water. You do need to check for crimps and folds in the water tubes, especially when you first set up your system. 

*Keeping It Simple*
The biggest mistake that we have seen anyone make starts with "I wonder what will happen if I add miracle nutrients, or cat urine, or molasses" or a dozen other crazy things that we have heard growers try. If you do not know what will happen, don't try it unless you are prepared to start all over because you killed your plants. Experimentation is great, but caution and moderation are the keys to success.

*Oxygen Is the Most Important Aspect of Bubbleponics*
The best tip we can offer from experience is the importance of air or oxygen in the water. It is not required or necessary for good health of plants, but the addition of a 2nd air stone can make a difference in the speed of growth. You can use a plastic T-coupler so you can add a second stone to the one air pump. You can force growth spurts by draining the tank, waiting five or ten minutes to allow the roots to "air out" and then replenishing the water, even if you add back the same water and nutrient mix that you just drained out. Try it! 

There are several ways to drain your tank by the way. One is by adding the drain plug or faucet. Or you can obtain a plastic hose like you can get at the aquarium store to drain your aquarium, and siphon the water out. Another way is to attach the hose to the submersible pump, using your fist as a coupling, and simply allow the pump to pump it out into a bucket. 


*Diagnosis and Recuperation Guide*

We'll discuss some signs of illness first, then offer remedies for Recuperation and Recovery.

Both new leaves and mature leaves are the best indicators to determine how healthy your plants are. Any problem or illness will first manifest itself in the appearance of your leaves. These problems almost always originate from the plant's environment, PH imbalance or over-feeding and under feeding. These problems always result in what is called "nutritional lock-out". 

*Nutritional Lockout*
Allow us to GIVE you a simplified definition of NUTRIONAL LOCKOUT.
Can you imagine sitting a plate before a child at dinner time, with his most favorite food, hot dogs, ketchup and french fries? But also on the plate is a major portion of steamed broccoli, which he is just not fond of and insists on nibbling on. Now imagine telling that child, "you can not eat the hot dog and fries if you do not eat all the broccoli too". NUTRITONAL LOCKOUT is when the child responds with "well then, I just won't eat!"

Stealth-Hydro's nutrients are both nutritionally and PH balanced. But after being in your tank for 5 or 6 days, and being eaten from for 5 or 6 days, they become imbalanced. Perhaps you are growing plants that ate all the nitrogen first and just snacked around the iron, magnesium and calcium, or visa versa. The results are discoloration in the leaves, yellowing or rust spots, or curling up of leaf tips. It also becomes apparent when your plants were consuming a gallon or half gallon of water every day, and then suddenly when you check the levels the next day, they did not drink any water at all. This is NUTRITIONAL LOCKOUT.

Instead of giving lengthy descriptions of indications of overfeeding, underfeeding, ph imbalance, environmental problems and Nutritional Lockout here, it is easier to just give the remedy. Here we will refer to this remedy as THE RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY. 


*THE 8 STEP RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY* 

*1.* Check the roots. If they are discolored, reddish or brown, or present an unpleasant odor, you have a problem. If they are weak, soft or mushy, you have a problem. Also while checking the roots, observe the temperature of the water. If it is warmer than "luke warm" you have a problem. This problem is probably what is referred to as "root rot" or a disease known as PYTHIUM. Remove the dead brown roots by trimming them away with sharp scissors. Do not leave them in the tank. 
*2.* Check the humidity and temperature of the grow area below the lights in the "growing zone" when the lights are on. A temperature of above 82 degrees or below 67 degrees will slow growth, but it is not a serious problem that will kill your plants. Temperatures below 62 degrees or above 90 degrees will stop growth. An extremely high temperature in the upper 90s or below 58 degrees can slowly result in death of your plants. The most efficient temps for growth are between 72 to 80 degrees. Any Humidity between 40 and 60 percent is acceptable and desirable.
*3.* Check the "lights off, nighttime" temperature. Most desirable is ten to 15 degrees cooler than the daytime "lights on" temperature, averaging 66 to 70 degrees. 
*4.* Check the distance between the tips of the plant and the tip of the light bulb. If you observe yellowing or leaf curling tips, then move the lights one inch further away. A good rule of thumb if you use HID lights, is hold the soft palm of your hand at the leaf tip and see if the bulb is too warm to your hand. If you use Stealth Hydro's compact fluorescent bulbs, we recommend a distance of three or four inches for the 65 and 85 watt bulbs and 4 inches to five inches for the 105 watt bulbs. More mature plants can handle the bulbs slightly closer. 
*5.* Check the position of your fans. Air movement is very necessary for the health of your plants, but too strong of a fan can cause wind burn. Direct your fan toward the tops of the plants and toward the lights. Never position the fan blowing strongly downward on the leaves. 
*6.* Add 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to a quart of water and add it to the tank of six gallons already in the tank. Wait ten minutes and then turn the water and nutrition solution pump off to prepare to drain the tank. Poor at least a cup of clean water through each grow cup, onto each rockwool cube and through the hydroton rocks. 
*7.* Drain or pump the tank empty as possible without damaging the pump by running it dry. Add two gallons of additional clean water with 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide again and then drain it away too. Again, empty the tank as empty as possible without burning up your pump.
*8.* Add fresh PH balanced water and nutritional packets as prescribed. PH test it again.

The above 8 steps should repair and remedy any health problems that your plants experienced within the next two days. Now is the time to try and determine what caused the problem to start with, by investigating and researching typical hydroponics problems and illnesses. Here are a few DIAGNOSIS TIPS. 


*Typical Hydroponics Problems and Illnesses*

*Underfeeding and Weak Nutrition*
The entire plant, both upper and lower leaves, will show lime or light green in color.
The plant will not eat, drink or show growth.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Overfeeding, Use of Too Strong Nutrients*
The leaves will curl downward. They grow very dark dull flat green and then the tips show signs of burn.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Nutritional Lockout*
You know that you have made recent PH adjustments. You might know you may have used too much of the PH Adjustment Solution. You may have failed to test the PH often enough. You notice the plants did not eat or drink because they did not consume the same amount of water they used yesterday. You see rust spots. The large lower leaves are prematurely dying and you are not in the BLOOMING or FLOWERING stage.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Wind Burn*
You had the fan blowing downward toward the upper side of the leaves, instead of blowing up through the node spaces or toward the lights. You observe the leaves becoming dry or even crispy, perhaps shriveling, and the tips curling upward. The leaves do not appear glossy, moist and vibrant.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Water, Nutrition Solution or Roots Are Discolored Brown Or Have an Unpleasant Odor*
You notice your water is becoming brownish in color, or smells distasteful. Your solution does not smell pleasant and appetizing like fresh lettuce. Your roots are not the same shade of white that they once were a week ago.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.


----------



## pattyspanky (Nov 20, 2008)

Just recieved my SuperCloset Deluxe two weeks ago. I'm brand new to all this so excuse my ignorance. I'm for the most part happy i purchased this product. In retrospec i could have made this with individual pieces from a grow shop, but i don't know any growers so my dumb ass thought that most grows take place in large elaborate spaces like basements. I thought that this was current technology; however, after tons of research i've discovered that the whole setup is individually achievable for most compatent individuals. My advice is that if your wealthy, lazy, or ignorant like myself purchase one of these closests, but if your bright and committed first research needed materails then go to your grow shop and purchase all the supplies at a fraction of the price.


----------



## NoDrama (Nov 20, 2008)

BCNL Producer. Works good, great yields, everything you need to get started. Some minor light leaks which is easily solved with a tube of black silicone sealant. all the fans do make some noise, but where I have mine tucked away its hardly noticeable. Stays cool, rarely gets more than 10F over ambient temps. Fairly lightweight for its size, its all aluminum with white powder coating..medical grade stuff. Caster wheels on the bottom make it easy as pie to move around. CO2 system built in, just provide a bottle.

Pics of some of the past grows I have done...


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 19, 2009)

Great info guys!
I am interested in building a easy to manage Dwc room.
I wish to veg no more than 2 weeks,and my space is 11 x 16
I am open to any ideas,i was looking at the aquamist and cant fathom paying so much.
My goal is 12 lbs plus,what would be my best bet style wise{buckets,tubs,pvc}
Thanks n praise


----------



## cream8 (May 27, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Great info guys!
> I am interested in building a easy to manage Dwc room.
> I wish to veg no more than 2 weeks,and my space is 11 x 16
> I am open to any ideas,i was looking at the aquamist and cant fathom paying so much.
> ...


you will need A ALOT of light and A lot of plants first off. a dwc does yield alot but for what your goals are its unrealistic. upkeep for a small dwc is easy but for a large scale op yielding 12 lbs every 2 months has got to be hell. your better off doing sog on ebb and flow tables.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice,
I bought the aquafarm and just built 1o diy versions in HD buckets.
I like the ones i built better cause there bigger and I chose a way better pump than the one the WF came with...strainguide.org has some great diy hydro threads.


----------



## gottolivefree (Jun 29, 2009)

I have noticed many users on this site are very interested in the Aquamist 1 system, but are simply turned off by the price tag. Well I may have a solutition for you. I have some great contacts in the wholesale industry which has given me the ability to duplicate the system. The system I can produce is 2x6 which is 50 larger than the aquamist system. The components are equal or greater in quality, and the price tag is the same! Just thought I would make the offer and see if it helps. Let me know if its something you are interested in. I would be glad to help you save some money.


----------



## fishenfool06 (Jun 30, 2009)

NoDrama said:


> BCNL Producer. Works good, great yields, everything you need to get started. Some minor light leaks which is easily solved with a tube of black silicone sealant. all the fans do make some noise, but where I have mine tucked away its hardly noticeable. Stays cool, rarely gets more than 10F over ambient temps. Fairly lightweight for its size, its all aluminum with white powder coating..medical grade stuff. Caster wheels on the bottom make it easy as pie to move around. CO2 system built in, just provide a bottle.
> 
> Pics of some of the past grows I have done...


 
i have a bloom boxand i dont like it . i would not recamend it to aneybody, if u dont live in an ariea that is cool always, dont get it. 

i got mine in erly spring , started my clones, got them into flower. then sumer hit, so did the root rot and the powdery mold. with temps in the room that the box is in are about 76deg temps in the box are avrage 5 - 6 deg hoter inside. before the buds were able to ripen , thay were so heat stresed and moldy. i spent 5,000 us dollars on this system and naw i use it for storage. and there tec suport, if u can call it that. thay have some girl ansuring all q's , when she can. i dont think she has ever grown anything.


----------



## gottolivefree (Jul 2, 2009)

I have noticed many users on this site are very interested in the Aquamist 1 system, but are simply turned off by the price tag. Well I may have a solutition for you. I have some great contacts in the wholesale industry which has given me the ability to duplicate the system. The system I can produce is 2x6 which is 50 larger than the aquamist system. The components are equal or greater in quality, and the price tag is the same! Just thought I would make the offer and see if it helps. Let me know if its something you are interested in. I would be glad to help you save some money.


----------



## bbeadman (Aug 4, 2009)

I just bought a bloombox any info on great strains to be used with this box.


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 11, 2009)

Just used 24 cap e&f buckets with 4 weeks of veg,very easy to use,and i only changed res once or twice.My res was in the room and my room ran very hot 80-90,noticed no problems>unless huge monster buds are problems.
Downside is Veg time,I veged under 3 x 600 2 x 1000
and this was not cheap.
Buckets dont full drain 100%

Pros:
So easy a caveman could do it
Easy to store
Cheap $630 24 buckets


Also ran 16 WFs
Shit got way too big,Overall this system would work best for mothers...
Got similiar results with ebb and flow buckets but these were veged less.
Does make trees,but i like this system for moms.

Has anyone a good system that requires little to no veg time?


----------



## SDSativa (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I bought the CAP 12 site ebb and flow bucket system about 8 months ago. It was my first grow, and I tried to go all out. The complete system cost me $600. The system works very well, but if I could do it over again, I would have gone with a 3x3 flood table. I wanted to do a perp harvest, and it is just not possible with the 12 site system. You have 1 reservoir, which means you can only have a set of plants at a time. My first grow was from seed, vegged for about 2 months, then flowered for an additional 2 months. The plants were huge, one touching the roof (8 ft) and bent down an additional 2-3 ft. I ended up harvesting 6 plants, because some were males. I also didn't regulate ph as good as I should have, but the plants still grew well. I harvested about 14-18 ounces off my first grow, but completely screwed up the drying/curing process. I tried to rush it, and regret I did. Some of the weed smelled and tasted like hay, while others were pretty tasty. I learned my lesson. I currently have 8 plants with the 12 site system, and plants are looking good. If you only want to grow 1 set of plants, I would reccommend this sytem, but you could probably diy for a lot cheaper. I was a newb, and wanted a good system. If you want to run a perp system, I would go with flood tables, and use the 12 site for mothers. It grows huge plants with little maintenance. Overall, good system, but make sure you do your research on the type of grow you want to do, and look around for deals. Many store bought systems can be easily made by yourself if you know the concept behind the system. Don't go buy something, if you are not completely sure that that is the style you want to grow. Figure out how you want to grow, and look into systems that fit your needs. There is a sytem for everyone, and it is your responsibility to figure out what it is. Hope this helps.


----------



## raphaelwilliams (Oct 24, 2009)

Just found this post through Google. I know it's old, but I was just watching the video on the 2010 Homegrown Hydroponics Economy grow box and it looks like it has been rebuilt from the ground up to solve any existing problems it may have had with a past design. 

http://store.homegrown-hydroponics.com/ecgrboxbecug.html


----------



## SeVeReD (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone heard of any updates on the SuperCloset brands? Im looking to pick up a BCNL Producer but Im most worried about heat issues. I live in an apartment so stealth and space is an issue and I live in Arizona so heat is definitely an issue. I've been seeing complaints about heat issues on the Producer so i'm looking into other options. Ive considered building my own but hydro shops aren't cheap here. Ive only heard a couple reviews on the SuperCloset ones. Any suggestions? Im leaning toward the producer. I want to produce at least 1-3lbs of yield.


----------



## fishenfool06 (Oct 25, 2009)

SeVeReD said:


> Has anyone heard of any updates on the SuperCloset brands? Im looking to pick up a BCNL Producer but Im most worried about heat issues. I live in an apartment so stealth and space is an issue and I live in Arizona so heat is definitely an issue. I've been seeing complaints about heat issues on the Producer so i'm looking into other options. Ive considered building my own but hydro shops aren't cheap here. Ive only heard a couple reviews on the SuperCloset ones. Any suggestions? Im leaning toward the producer. I want to produce at least 1-3lbs of yield.


 
if i was u i would not believe all the reviews u here! i have a bloom box and i was told u should be able to grow about a pound every cycle, and its just not trew. if u are able to finish a cycle without mold or root rot, it takes about 14 plants @ 4 ft tall to harvest a pound. do you think that you can fit 14 four foot plants in that box. with high heat and poor ventilation and expect to bring them full term , 9 weeks? with no troubles, good luck. if you are set on getting one you may want to invest in a water chiller and more fans. but thats just my opinion i have spent over five thousand dollars on this system trying to make it work . if it was going to work it would have.


----------



## raphaelwilliams (Oct 27, 2009)

fishenfool06 said:


> if i was u i would not believe all the reviews u here! i have a bloom box and i was told u should be able to grow about a pound every cycle, and its just not trew. if u are able to finish a cycle without mold or root rot, it takes about 14 plants @ 4 ft tall to harvest a pound. do you think that you can fit 14 four foot plants in that box. with high heat and poor ventilation and expect to bring them full term , 9 weeks? with no troubles, good luck. if you are set on getting one you may want to invest in a water chiller and more fans. but thats just my opinion i have spent over five thousand dollars on this system trying to make it work . if it was going to work it would have.



I'd say it's better than the bloombox and cheaper too...


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 27, 2009)

SeVeReD said:


> Has anyone heard of any updates on the SuperCloset brands? Im looking to pick up a BCNL Producer but Im most worried about heat issues. I live in an apartment so stealth and space is an issue and I live in Arizona so heat is definitely an issue. I've been seeing complaints about heat issues on the Producer so i'm looking into other options. Ive considered building my own but hydro shops aren't cheap here. Ive only heard a couple reviews on the SuperCloset ones. Any suggestions? Im leaning toward the producer. I want to produce at least 1-3lbs of yield.


I've never used a "stealth" system (although I took a look at a buddy's POS many moons ago), so take this for what it's worth, but I couldn't imagine pulling even one (and I gotta believe you're smoking crack thinking you'd get three or even two elbows) off of a little runt system, even if it's got a 600 in there (obviously a 1000 would be impossible).

Now, I'm sure there are a select few growers on earth who actually could and do pull a pound off of one of those things, but the fact that you're asking about it and giving a range of 1-3 pounds as your goal makes me think you're not at that level of expertise.

Even though it may be called "The Producer", it's really just a hobby system for personal smoke, IMHO.

Anyways, whatever you choose, good luck.


----------



## billdo (Nov 7, 2009)

I own a supercloset superflower. I like it, but no longer use the hydro stuff. I go organic soil.

My main complaint about it is that it is VERY loud and that the cabinet routinely reaches 90ºF. Has anyone switched out the 4" exhaust fans that come with it?

Does anybody have ideas for how to make these fans more quiet or have suggestions on different 4" fans?

Your help is very much appreciated.

BILLDO


----------



## ruby6666 (Nov 8, 2009)

i am using the aerogarden, as this is my first grow i havent changed anything on the ag itself. the seem to be growing well. ii am ready to send to flower, so my next challenge is to get the light on 12/12 without spending any money, what a tight arse lol. im turning them off manually at 7pm and they are coming on at 7am, so so far so good. 

i germinated my seeds in the ag and they all sprouted within 2 to 3 days, i here alot of people have trouble with this but it worked for me. i have removed 3 plants as they were very small, so i now have 4 healthy plants. i cut the tops off and a few of the bigger leaves to get light to the bottom.

will let you know when they flower, but having a great time and would highly recommend the Aroegarden to anyone wanting a nice simple and neat setup.


----------



## fishenfool06 (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> I've never used a "stealth" system (although I took a look at a buddy's POS many moons ago), so take this for what it's worth, but I couldn't imagine pulling even one (and I gotta believe you're smoking crack thinking you'd get three or even two elbows) off of a little runt system, even if it's got a 600 in there (obviously a 1000 would be impossible).
> 
> Now, I'm sure there are a select few growers on earth who actually could and do pull a pound off of one of those things, but the fact that you're asking about it and giving a range of 1-3 pounds as your goal makes me think you're not at that level of expertise.
> 
> ...


my bloom box is a P.O.S. i keep saying that and nobody listens. im tired of beating this dead horse. if you all want to try a stealth system go for it! we all will here from you all later , when your system is ph lock up or heat stresed , and your shit looks like hell. after you have spent thousands of dollars trying to grow a couple of runts. and end up with under developed moldy swag, dont listen to people who have been there before. good luck !


----------



## billdo (Nov 10, 2009)

billdo said:


> I own a supercloset superflower. I like it, but no longer use the hydro stuff. I go organic soil.
> 
> My main complaint about it is that it is VERY loud and that the cabinet routinely reaches 90ºF. Has anyone switched out the 4" exhaust fans that come with it?
> 
> ...



Anybody have advice on a fan replacement that would be VERY quiet but still move enough air?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 11, 2009)

Powerful Exhaust Fan


----------



## billdo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response, Roseman. That looks pretty damn good!

Do you have one of these? Is it on a cabinet?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 12, 2009)

I use CFLs and don't need to VENT any HEAT.

I have two friends that do have it, on this thread that have tents:

Questions about Bubbleponic Growing Thread


----------



## wveers98 (Nov 12, 2009)

billdo, why did you go to soil? I am considering buying the Superflower, but I am amazed at the limited information and/or reviews on it out there. I have searched all over the web and the input in minimal. I don't think I have read any review that I truly believe. I would love to hear something like "I strated a grow and was very satisfieded" Maybe even an added "little less, more, or about what I expected in a yield". 

There are a few reviews out there that are obviously Supercloset staff, "PROS: Everything - CONS - just a little pricey" Duh! You seem to be one of the few that has spoken specifically to the Superflower and appears trustworthy. Would you buy it again?


----------



## billdo (Nov 12, 2009)

Honestly. Don't buy one. You could easily build something WAY better and WAY cheaper. The stock fans are noisy pieces of crap. It sounds like an aircraft ready to take off.

I still use the cab, the HPS, and _currently_ the fans, and that piece of shit Odorsok carbon filter that didn't do any good whatsoever. I installed a 4" can filter from Foothill Filters that removed ALL of the odor.


I ditched the hydro for a couple of reasons.

1) I find it easier to regulate the size of the plant in soil. You can use The limited root space to your advantage.

2) I got very into organics, and I like the concept of a plant growing how it was meant... sort of. Haha!

3) That hydro system was impossible to drain, clean, and maintain. The soil is on autopilot. I still use nutes... just different ones.

It should be noted that I DID grow 3 times with the hydro system and had good results... my best yield per plant came from using Advanced Nutrients Sensi in hydro... but the cons far outweighed the pros.



wveers98 said:


> billdo, why did you go to soil? I am considering buying the Superflower, but I am amazed at the limited information and/or reviews on it out there. I have searched all over the web and the input in minimal. I don't think I have read any review that I truly believe. I would love to hear something like "I strated a grow and was very satisfieded" Maybe even an added "little less, more, or about what I expected in a yield".
> 
> There are a few reviews out there that are obviously Supercloset staff, "PROS: Everything - CONS - just a little pricey" Duh! You seem to be one of the few that has spoken specifically to the Superflower and appears trustworthy. Would you buy it again?


----------



## wveers98 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great explanation. I am going to just spend the time to research and build my own. I also like your explanation on the use of soil and that will most likely be the basis of my build. I just started a fungi grow two weeks ago, so I think I focus on getting some success there before moving on in this arena. I truly appreciate the info!


----------



## Earlymorninghigh (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought the BC Northern Lights Bloombox. It works great, a little tricky to get the timing to switch over to flower so you don't grow them too big. I've done two grows in it now and will make a couple modifications, such as placing it on a bench 4 ft in the air, drilling a hole in the bottom of the reservoir to drain from the bottom vs. running the pump. Odor control could use some tweaking as well. Don't think the fan pushes enough air out of the filter. Other than that, it has been flawless and great customer support.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

Billdo!

Congratulation on the clear thought process that lead you to your decision. DIfferent growing styles for different people is the norm, I suspect.

For me hydro provided the mathimatical measurement that I was looking for in my grow style.

I grew and still grow tomatoes outside but could only guess at the nutritional requirement based on what the plant was telling me. That along with my lack of desire to improve ( I don't rally like tomatoes but the wife LOVES them) 

I have to admit that I was much less informed about soil in general even though I had worked with it for many years. It could be that I found the right kind of help from the people at RIU. Could also be that I was looking for a challenge. 

Hydro takes more tools to manage than soil and as you probably know the yeilds are justifiable to support the investment if you re in need of this plant. 

I wish you well and safe journey on your grow adventure!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 14, 2009)

Has any one ever tried these DWC Buckets? 

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=93&xSec=61

Would it be worth it? or would this be easy to construct?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

It does come down to whether you are handy or not. Simple enough to construct. If you price out the parts you looking at between $25-30. Bucket (dark color or at least light proof) - $5, 10" net pot - $5. Air pump and air hoses - $10, Drain - $5, couple of rockwool cubes - $1 (but you can only get them in larger packs around $10), hydrotron - $5 (again you usually buy in bulk) and things like a 3/8" and 5/8" bit to drill a hole for the air line and drain. 

To me it's a fair price since I'm not particularly handy and really need something to blame if something goes wrong! LOL!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh, by the way if you feel inclined to join the Bubbleheads you can get a 10% discount. The discount code is Bubbleheads. Your Bubblehead friends can and will help you regardles of whether you join or not.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Nov 15, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> It does come down to whether you are handy or not. Simple enough to construct. If you price out the parts you looking at between $25-30. Bucket (dark color or at least light proof) - $5, 10&quot; net pot - $5. Air pump and air hoses - $10, Drain - $5, couple of rockwool cubes - $1 (but you can only get them in larger packs around $10), hydrotron - $5 (again you usually buy in bulk) and things like a 3/8&quot; and 5/8&quot; bit to drill a hole for the air line and drain.
> 
> To me it's a fair price since I'm not particularly handy and really need something to blame if something goes wrong! LOL!


 Ya i mean i could probably do it, but either way i dont have a hydro store in my area so i will have to order stuff of the internet either way. The question i have is, would it be more effecient to buy 3 of those bucketeers or would it be better to just buy a bubbleponics set up and just do 3 plants in it and just alternate plants on rows so each plant has sufficent room to grow. Here is a link to the bucketeer http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=93&xSec=61 Here is a link to the SH Bubbleponics kit http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=16&xSec=60


----------



## tea tree (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought the best store bought system ever today. A net pot lid with an eight inch net pot that fits right onto any five gallon bucket. Perect. lol. easy too.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

MP,

The only problem with the bucketeer is that you have to have rooted clones or seedlings to place in the bucket since the water does not get to the root system when it is small. You can play around with water levels in the bucket to overcome that but it is a difference between the two systems. The bubbleponic system has the feeder tubes which eliminates that hassle.

One way to do it is to have the BP system and veg them in that until the have a substantial root system and then transfer into the bucket. Somehow or another you have to get roots going strong before they go into bucket. Can be done with some time in a propagator or mystic/aero cloner. You can also sort of hand water the plant in the bucket until it's roots hit the res.


----------



## Obleezy (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone heard of or use General Hydroponics' Rainforest Series?

http://www.generalhydroponics.com/genhydro_US/rainforest.html

I'm trying to decided if the 66 its worth getting for 3-6 plants....


----------



## strassman (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone seen or tried one of these systems?

http://www.yaroots.com/producer.html


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 29, 2009)

I realize that this thread is pretty old, I have 2 volksgardens and an 8 bucket waterfarm system with recirculation system add-on if you want my review on either of those.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 29, 2009)

Now that's some expensive gear you got there! How do they work?


----------



## LuciferX (Nov 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Now that's some expensive gear you got there! How do they work?


 The wheel turns slowely, about once every 50 minutes or so. The bottom tray fills up from the res and the bottoms dip in the water. So it's just an ebb and flow but the plants spin around the light. It works good if you have a really short strain so you can do a circular sog but for larger strains you can only use a few and have to tie them down which sucks, that's why I picked up the waterfarm setup so I can grow tall plants too. I finally started a journal, link is below


----------



## Beartracks (Nov 29, 2009)

I just bought a Bubbleponics unit from stealth hydro, and for me it is a wait and see. The problem has to do with the lighting, HPS works, M/H is dead, and it has been a long weekend. I have Email them and will call in the morning to follow up.
This has all been bad timing for me. When I first decided to do some kind of a hydroponics grow system I ordered a Areogarden. I was run around the bush so many times about why they were not shipping it that I said stick it, don't need your crap.
That is where the timing got screwed, I have only one clone of nine left and I am doing my best to save it. I have it in the Bubbleponics unit with a 4' shop light with two 6500 k's in it.

The one company I would Stay as far a way from as you can is AreoGreden, as far as SH Hydro, like I said it is a wait and see. I do know that stuff does slip by, it's the time lost that is a pain in the ass for me.


----------



## Beartracks (Dec 1, 2009)

Well That's the end of me doing any more business with STEALTH HYDRO. I had to send the ballet back to them on my dime, and it was a lot of dimes. (37.17to be exact) So they can go FUCK there selves, no more money from me.
And I am the type of person that when screwed will spend years if need be giving them fucked reviews.


----------



## billdo (Jan 1, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but it seemed like an appropriate thread.
I just did some mods to my Supercloset Superflower... added insulated ductwork to try to cut down on SOME of the noise.

The thing that bums me out is that even though I have two of these fans (one for the air-cooled lighting hood on my 400w, one for dedicated exhaust through a carbon scrubber), My temps are still in the low 90's. 

Each of those fans are 117 CFM, which should be MORE than enough for my little 4x4x2 cabinet. What gives?

Thanks for the help,
BILLDO


----------



## Bmasta (Jan 2, 2010)

Im in total disbeleife in the price of some of these systems, i built my own stealth system from plywood for less than 300$


----------



## billdo (Jan 3, 2010)

I know... and to think that I will pretty much have paid that much for a cabinet with nice machine work and the lighting system. Everything else will have been replaced soon. I am replacing the two fans with one S&P TD100x.



Bmasta said:


> Im in total disbeleife in the price of some of these systems, i built my own stealth system from plywood for less than 300$


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jan 3, 2010)

billdo said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but it seemed like an appropriate thread.
> I just did some mods to my Supercloset Superflower... added insulated ductwork to try to cut down on SOME of the noise.
> 
> The thing that bums me out is that even though I have two of these fans (one for the air-cooled lighting hood on my 400w, one for dedicated exhaust through a carbon scrubber), My temps are still in the low 90's.
> ...


no way is that enough cfm, for size wise of the room but without a fan your room will be 110F, you can pick up a 250cfm booster fan from lowes of HD and set it up, i have done this and it is perfect for a 400watter, anything less and its fucked, try the same fan for the extractor, i dont remember ever seeing any carbon filters being that low rated


----------



## billdo (Jan 3, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> no way is that enough cfm, for size wise of the room but without a fan your room will be 110F, you can pick up a 250cfm booster fan from lowes of HD and set it up, i have done this and it is perfect for a 400watter, anything less and its fucked, try the same fan for the extractor, i dont remember ever seeing any carbon filters being that low rated


really?

4x2x2=16 cubic feet

16*5=80 cfm


So, according to the math, I would need 80 cfm to recycle the air 5 times per minute.


Is the standard formula bunk? Is it because of the small size of the cab?


----------



## tea tree (Jan 3, 2010)

for a 400 watt hid I would stop the stealth a little, my prob once too, and buy a 420 cfm, lol, six inch true inline fan for about a 100 bucks. I have two valuelines, a 6 and an 8 and they are cheap and work fine. I tried booster duct fans and no dice there either dude. Get a real fan and yu will have a nice start to working with HID lights. The scret is do not bullshit around. lol. true. 

Also I just got a turbogarden. I got it off craigs list. I wud never have paid full price, but it is a cool cool thing. Very conveneint. I would recoment anything botanicare makes as being nice but very high in price if new. I could make one with a 2x3 cement tray and a rubbermaid. But hey, it is so nice to look at.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Jan 4, 2010)

the cfms are right on the money for the size of the space, its just having a 400watter in there is overwhelming, one of those duct fans will do you good if you have an air cooled hood, set it up so you blow air into the hood, they dont suck well. HTGsupply sells them for 25$ wired and ready to go, or you can grab a 6in 424cfm from them for 120$...$200 with a filter combo.....turbo garden are cute arenty they? =)


----------



## billdo (Jan 5, 2010)

morrisgreenberg said:


> the cfms are right on the money for the size of the space, its just having a 400watter in there is overwhelming, one of those duct fans will do you good if you have an air cooled hood, set it up so you blow air into the hood, they dont suck well. HTGsupply sells them for 25$ wired and ready to go, or you can grab a 6in 424cfm from them for 120$...$200 with a filter combo.....turbo garden are cute arenty they? =)


Word.

I am thinking of trying the TD-100 on its own and using one of the current axial fans I have to cool the lights.

That means 107 cfm over the lights and 135 cfm for the scrubber/exhaust.

If that doesn't work... I quit.


----------



## billdo (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is an update on the venting situation.

I replaced the scrubber-attached axial fan with a Soler & Palau TD-100x, and my temps dropped 10 degrees. I am really impressed at how quiet this fan is.

I have now ordered the slightly smaller TD-100 to replace the axial lighting fan. I am hoping that this will drop the temperature a bit more, and i am quite *certain it will make my cabinet MUCH more stealth.
*

Thanks for the help, RIU!


----------



## Cali chronic (Jan 17, 2010)

what about the systems on eday for 39 bucks or 100 bucks? any thoughts on those? Looks to me as though it is an elaborate fish tank system? I see a reservoir and pump and it seems flow speed has a selling point. Am I missing something of why someone would shell out 100's for a tupperware container and pump and a few sprinkler line connects?
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=hydroponic+systems&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
I have a 18x29 inch cab and was looking to do one of those 6 or 9 plant hydro systems. 
I wanted to just buy as the title of the thread states store bought systems but the prices are all over the place.
I also want to point out that I was able to get a 3 in one tester for 8 bucks at the Depot for testing PH---Moisture--- and Lumes. Cool to know how many Lumes are actually hitting the tops of your plants compared to outside or outside shaded etc.... Cool toy for growers.


----------



## Cali chronic (Jan 17, 2010)

Been sniffing around and saw these and will go to the local hydro store and see what if any difference.
I found this one for cheap http://www.leestropicals.com/homegarden-system.html

I also saw this one I like this one could be the color or the website and info??
http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/section.php?xSec=53

but this one might do it for half the price?
http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Site-DWC-Hydroponic-System_W0QQitemZ180456736216QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a040f45d8

or this one?
http://www.nextag.com/serv/main/buyer/productm.jsp?nxtg=64820a28051d-631DB3DC31008084&ptitle=525172429&product=525191896&search=dynamic_product_425x600_h7f9e&doSearch=n


----------



## sbfm (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a Maxx Power 6 unit aeroponic grow complete for $250. I love it,amazing growth rates,ease of use,i sleep knowing no diy tweaks in middle of nite. I could'nt find any history or reviews for Maxx Power,after talking to Dave Fraser the tech support he gave and continues to give me is amazing. I can contact Dave at any reasonable hour for tech questions and he'll respond! Im in Ca and hes in Wisconsin. This is my first grow and oh i been taking pics. Im doing a closet (4x4x grow with a 600 watt light,i been researching for almost a year now. I wasnt interested in soil,messy,water feeding. I wanted something simple,i stay home alot do to my disabilty and i have NO visitors to my house at all! Im enjoying aero very well. Max power can build you a unit any size you want. Mine fits in a 4x4 closet with plenty of room to spare.
I have a 5 gallon resovoir,a 396 pump,airstone,all lines,6 1/2 inch vynl fence post with patented caps and pvc type lines with holes (no sprinklers) that spray the 3.75 hydrton filled net cups. My only complaint would be to stick something under vynl post when on stand,they slip a lil and if that happens plants can fall off stand. Just be real careful changing nutes or moving plants. This was and is my first grow and amazed at how easy this is! Maybe this is why Maxx Power isnt heard of,its a secret among top growers!
I was going to diy,the post's in 6" 1/2? Couldnt find them,lowes has the 4", not the same. I found a 2 foot section of 6" 1/2 for $35, tymes 2. Were already at $70 add the pump,tub,lines,drill the holes. Oh wait,how will you cap the ends? We should be around $200 now,screw it i said and called Dave. Awesome support,great advice! Well worth my $250! With this setup you can flower right away! So easy to use! I will try and answer whatever questions you may have. On face book and photobucket i have pics under simon yaknoodle or synoodle. Mention rollitup so i know you read it here. Iam 215 legal so i bought 6 Super lemon haze clones on Christmas eve 2009,today there all around 20 inches tall. I veg'd longer then i should have, but im learning,plus im hoping for a FAT yield! I change my water weekly and only problem so far was a bad hanna primo 3 which caused me to burn my plants a little. I flushed them for a few days and now i started flowering on jan,17. I have a htg greenhouse 600 watt with mh and hps bulbs,max wing reflector. Dutch Master nutes. $250 was the holiday price,normally $300. Look them up online http://www.maxxpower.us/


----------



## sbfm (Jan 19, 2010)

been planning this for about a year,after lots and lots of research on my phone on a Maxx Power unit. I couldn't find much about this product at all but after ta Dave a part owner I was convinced. I added up the cost of diy and it was too clo cost of a 6 plant Maxx Power aeroponic unit. ($250 for the Maxx Power unit) The Greenhouse electronic ballast with regular open reflector, I paid $150 off craigs are Dutch Master,I'm interested in trying Advanced Nutrients in the future. This facebook,I have a hard enough time posting here from my phone so to see pics facebook look up simon yaknoodle and put rollitup somewhere so I know you s post. I'm growing Super Lemon haze with clones grown from seeds from Green post. I'm growing Super Lemon haze with clones grown from seeds from Green Amsterdam. Yes the Cannabis cup winner strain! Look up synoodle at photobucket,Maxx Power aeroponic units,reasonable,custom built units! http://www.shop.maxxpower.us/category.sc?categoryId=2


----------



## sbfm (Jan 19, 2010)

hMaxx power http://www.shop.maxxpower.us/category.sc? I categoryId=2ro units are so easy to use! Call Dave at Maxx power aeroponics you wont be dissapointed. Im so glad i didnt buy any of the units i read so far,so many lil problems. Not mine,check your ppm,change nutes weekly and watch them GROW!i have pics at facebook and photobucket synoodle or simon yaknoodle,mention rollitup so i know you read it here. Im also 215 legal here in Ca. This is my first grow and somehow my post ended up in grow journals. Look up Maxx Power you wont be dissapointed if you want a reliable,dependable American built product. Look at my pics for more info or ask me a question and ill try and answer,im still learnin,but with Maxx Power this is so easy! $250 complete aeroponic grow unit!
Heres my other post,yaa i found it!

I been planning this for about a year,after lots and lots of research on my smartphone I decided on a Maxx Power unit. I couldn't find much about this product at all but after talking to Dave a part owner I was convinced. I added up the cost of diy and it was too close to the cost of a 6 plant Maxx Power aeroponic unit. ($250 for the Maxx Power unit) My light is a Greenhouse electronic ballast with regular open reflector, I paid $150 off craigslist and even got the reciept for warranty and a metal halide and hps flower bulb. The nutrients are Dutch Master,I'm interested in trying Advanced Nutrients in the future. This is my first grow and I'm just doing this as a hobby. I'm really impressed by the Maxx Power unit and I sleep peacefully knowing I don't have to keep adjusting my setup. I have pics on facebook,I have a hard enough time posting here from my phone so to see pics on facebook look up simon yaknoodle or photobucket synoodle put rollitup somewhere so I know you saw this post. I'm growing Super Lemon haze with clones grown from seeds from Greenhouse in Amsterdam. Yes the Cannabis cup winner strain! http://m950.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/synoodle/SatJan16113325AmericaLos_Angeles201.jpg.html


----------



## A.CGREEN (Mar 31, 2010)

do not order from supercloset there a bouges company the dont answer your email the phone takes 2 monthes to get to you then they for got to put the main parts to work the closet do not order from them their not right this is a warning DO NOT ORDER FROM SUPERCLOSET BAD EXPERINCE.


----------



## puff*2+pass (Mar 31, 2010)

A.CGREEN said:


> do not order from supercloset there a bouges company the dont answer your email the phone takes 2 monthes to get to you then they for got to put the main parts to work the closet do not order from them their not right this is a warning DO NOT ORDER FROM SUPERCLOSET BAD EXPERINCE.


Wow!! Just joined... two posts... both about Supercloset. So tell me, in your opinion, should I buy from Supercloset?!? 

Just kidding. I actually DID by the Deluxe from them about a year ago. Didn't have the problems that you alluded to but I will say that their product is WAY overpriced and the results are WAY overstated. Not saying you can't grow in them, but product documentation, grow area and res temp control are huge problems for starters. I'm just relying on the knowledge I pick up from the good community of RIU to help retro-fit the cab and resolve some of the weaknesses.

For those who would think of replying with "DIY would have been much cheaper"... don't bother! I was aware of that before ordering the cab.


----------



## muzamy (Mar 31, 2010)

need some info looking to purchase the large stealth cabinet from hydro grow.

it says it can do 20 in veg stage and 20 in flower im not convinced. does anyone have any information on how much i can expect to yield with a 400hps, and what would be the best strain to use. as much info on this would be great. cheers




dimensions height - 2m 
depth - 40cm 
width - 92cm


----------



## Dan Grow (Dec 15, 2010)

I have the Supercloset Deluxe and I dig it....check out my pics and first harvest here.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/385373-supercloset-super-super-review-deluxe.html


----------



## Dan Grow (Dec 15, 2010)

$5,000.00 grand?!?!?!?!?! holy crap!! that thing is half the size of my supercloset and my closet was half of the price!! i am sorry, bro....doesn't sound like a good experience...check my pics at the end of this post


----------



## harveyjarvey (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread would be even better if People only posted reviews of the products they have purchased... Isnt that what this thread is meant for ? Reviews. not opinons about systems people have never used. I of course am not reffering to system owners making comments about their system. Anyway ill shut up and do a review.


----------



## harveyjarvey (Jan 19, 2011)

*PC REVIEW: MRGROWPRO PC GrowBox*
mrgrowpro.net
This system is awesome. Looks like a large tower computer (server size) I planted end of november and ran it on 18/6 for the entire grow. The bulbs held up the entire time. And I harvested just a few days ago 18 grams, could of had double that but i killed one plant by accident. All i did was use good soil and watered it twice a day. 
Cabinet is the largest one on the market. Uses 4 cfls has 2 intake fans and one exhaust. It is very stealth and I have had people in the room next to it while it runs full force with no idea it was what it was. 
Comes with hydroponic system (I just chose to use soil for my FIRST GROW.) 

*Rating: Fuckin sweet!!! around $300 delivered (usa) This is a pic of my rewards*


----------



## harveyjarvey (Jan 21, 2011)

Sneak Peek: 
BC Northern Lights is about to release a smaller version of the producer to directly compete with the SuperCloset. 

$2500 as aposed to $2350 for a supercloset. But it looks like it has a digital readout on the front with controls on the front...

I have to say it looks really good, I was gonna go supercloset but Im leaning towards this now. 

It has not been released and its not on their site yet so there is no name. i was getting a quote and they sent me a picture.


----------



## plantaseedtofillurneed (Jan 21, 2011)

Ebay GROW ROOM look it up around the $550 is a compleat soil set -$650 for hydro- my buddy bought and he got 15 oz off 6 plants in 4 months. Talk about pay 4 itsself and his was bought whitch tales the hickups out of things which is nice. i bult my own bubleponics and it seems to work just the same. Took me extra time and i think i spent about the sme amount as he did and i had to work out all the kinks, so i think you should buy a new one from the store. Even though mine is good works the same i wish i would have bought one but check it out!
4days after transplant


----------

